
Show HN: Fragments iOS Wireframe Kit - pixsellz
https://fragments.pixsellz.io
======
pixsellz
Fragments is a wireframe iOS kit for Sketch & Figma that you can use to build
any kind of mobile app. The full kit includes 370+ layouts in 10 categories
and it’s based on nested symbols and built with layer styles.

All files are named, sorted and combined together accordingly. All latest
features of Figma & Sketch App has been used to speed up your design workflow.
In addition to offering the largest prototyping screens on the Internet,
Fragments iOS kits' components are all symbol-based.

